# ID for my Cichlids



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey well lately I have been taking some of my brother's fish and 6, used to be 7, are an unknown species of Cichlid, at least to me. As fry they were blue with darker vertical stripes. Then as they aged, four, which I have found to be males have changed to almost solid yellow. WHAT are these cichlid, I need info cause I need to sell most of the males soon so that they do not kill the two females. Also I would like to know what I could sell them for. They are about 1 to 1.5" long and eat like crazy. Thanks for the help.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they are kenyi's more than likely, and id recommend selling them all for whatever you can get, i would think a couple bucks a piece if your lucky, they arent rare, and are problems in a community tank, if you like them, and want just a species tank, keep em, but if not.... get em out. are these them?
http://cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=798


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Those are them and as you can see, I am keeping them with my blue and my yoyo loach and they don't seem to bother either one!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

madman3000 said:


> They are about 1 to 1.5" long and eat like crazy.


 they are tiny, and they are growing fast, the already killed one other fish, once they get a little bigger, they will turn on your gourami, then your 
"pride and joy" african cichlids are very very well known for killing everything in a tank. and those are not any exception, not telling you what to do though, but just remember the advice.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually that one died of PH sickness earlear this week due to poor aclimation habits on my part, they did not even touch it. And my loach is my Pride and Joy because I have not run into a single aquarium keeper that has this species. In fact I believe my orginal post to classify it may still be on the site.


----------

